# I am forced to upgrade but I need OS9



## arandagirl (Sep 18, 2007)

Hi all

I have a G4 running OS9.1.  One hard drive died and I am limping along on a second, but I feel that this machine is not long for this world...

Although I am less than comfortable with OSX I am told that I have to be a realist and upgrade.

My question is which models can run both OS9 and OSX.  I think that anything with an Intel processor will not.

I need to continue with applications like Pagemaker because all of my extensive work is held in Pagemaker files.  OSX does not support Pagemaker and as far as I can work out Pagemaker files cannot be transferred to any application which runs on OSX.

So I will use OSX for mail and the internet but I need OS9 to stay alive for everything else

Regards

arandagirl


----------



## eric2006 (Sep 18, 2007)

Any PowerPC mac (G3, G4, G5) can run applications in classic. If you need to run OS 9 natively, these docs will help you find a computer:

http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=25114
http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=86209

If you need OS 9 natively, a PowerMac G4 that supports it would be the best bet. If you just need classic, a G5 would run OS X and OS 9 well. However, I would consider getting a PowerMac G4 (you can get a Quicksilver for under $200 these days), then getting a lower-end intel mac (refurbished are up to $35% off). As well as OS 9 may work for you, it isn't a good idea to be stuck on one platform - for security, and support reasons. I would then work on converting your files - which is possible, it seems:

http://livedocs.adobe.com/en_US/InD...Sa285fff53dea4f8617383751001ea8cb3f-6d44.html
http://www.markzware.com/pm2q/
http://www.google.com/search?q=transfer+pagemaker+files&hl=en&start=10&sa=N


----------



## SGilbert (Sep 18, 2007)

Download the latest version of Mactracker from the usual sources.  It's free.


----------



## Giaguara (Sep 19, 2007)

On Intel Macs you could always use Sheepshaver for OS 7.5.2 - 9.0.4 emulation http://gwenole.beauchesne.info/projects/sheepshaver/


----------



## JeffCGD (Sep 27, 2007)

Adobe Indesign opens Pagemaker files, as does Pagemaker 7. Both of which run fine on OSX.


----------



## fryke (Sep 28, 2007)

InDesign FTW, the kids'd say. Moving to PageMaker 7 only postpones the problem.


----------



## Qion (Sep 28, 2007)

Arandagirl, did you fall off the plane of progression? 

You'll irrevocably have to upgrade eventually. I'm stunned that you've held off this long. 

As was said: InDesign is your best bet.


----------



## Natobasso (Sep 28, 2007)

Do you run any routine maintenance on your hard drive? Maybe that's why it's failing, beyond the fact that it's getting older...

Repairing permissions, or in your case Rebuilding the Desktop, done regularly (once a month maybe) can keep your hard drive in top shape.


----------



## Kees Buijs (Sep 29, 2007)

Natobasso said:


> Do you run any routine maintenance on your hard drive? Maybe that's why it's failing, beyond the fact that it's getting older...
> 
> Repairing permissions, or in your case Rebuilding the Desktop, done regularly (once a month maybe) can keep your hard drive in top shape.



MAC OS 9 does not have a single user mode, it always is in single user mode.

I would suggest, make a good (multiple) backup of all your data and replace (or at least add) the harddrive. If the computer is oke for the rest, why spend money. Also in some occassions programs which work under OS 9 do not run perfect under classic.

Newer is not always better and for some even a lot worse (VISTA !!!).


Therefore try to find a machine which can boot OS 9 also.


Good luck, Kees


----------



## CharlieJ (Oct 15, 2007)

How about installing OSX and the OS9 extras and running OS9 via OSX. I do this and its fairly simple. Also. InDesign is great

Hope im helping
If not ignore me 

Charlie

x


----------



## CharlieJ (Oct 15, 2007)

Kees Buijs said:


> Newer is not always better and for some even a lot worse (VISTA !!!).


The thing is. All of the upgrades arn't new. They copied Google, Linux and Apple
The Official name for Windows Vista is: Windows Gonuple.


----------



## pds (Oct 15, 2007)

*If it ain't broke, don't fix it. *

I don't think you are ever "forced to upgrade." It is always a choice, since you could just replace your rig with another one of the same kind. I just "retired" an old LC II last month that had been connected to the home network as a e-mail and typing station for the kids' homework because I needed the room. It's now in the closet, unplugged but it still works.

Kees is on the right track. The Original Post suggests you just need a new hd. 

Your G4 should be OK. Run the Apple Hardware Test CD. If it passes, it works and anything wonky is likely in the software. A new drive and a clean install should clear up any "limping" that you are experiencing.

If it turns out to be hardware - RAM is a likely culprit - it is cheaper to replace some (user accessible) parts than a new computer.


----------



## icemanjc (Oct 15, 2007)

G4's will last forever, the only bad thing if  you upgrade it a newer G4 or G5, you will not be able to boot into OS 9, but you can run classic while still in Mac OS X.


----------



## aicul (Oct 19, 2007)

No silver bullet : Whatever you do to fix your immediate problem with a replacement just postpones the hard fact that you have to move along. 

Now if you insist on the essential importance of pagemaker to your life, work, whatever... Can I suggest that you do yourfself a big favor. Stop using the OS9 mac for anything that is not pagemaker. You run the risk of killing the OS9 mac that handles your very important pagemaker files...

Legacy hardware and software requires special attention as you cannot replace it off-the-shelf.


----------

